# G8690 Lathe Drive Belt



## terrykemm (Oct 25, 2017)

I am trying to replace the drive belt on the 8690 lathe.  Does anybody have any suggestions as to how to shim the motor to keep the  belt running straight?

Thanks
Terry


----------

